# Warum spielt ihr Spiele.



## Jomak (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, weil ich zu einem gewissen Thema recherchiere: 
"Warum spielt ihr Spiele?", 
"Was reizt euch daran Spiele zu spielen?" 
oder andersrum, was löst bei euch immer wieder ein stöhnen aus weil etwas nicht stimmt. 
Ich hoffe das es viele Antworten gibt. Danke, schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Januar 2012)

Was hat denn das ...



Jomak schrieb:


> "Warum spielt ihr Spiele?",
> "Was reizt euch daran Spiele zu spielen?"


... mit dem ...



Jomak schrieb:


> oder andersrum, was löst bei euch immer wieder ein stöhnen aus weil etwas nicht stimmt.


... zu tun? 

Ich denke es gibt unterschiedliche Motivationen, um Spiele zu spielen. Aber der Grund wird wohl unter'm Strich immer der gleiche sein: *Um in eine andere Welt einzutauchen.*

Wie jeder damit persönlich umgeht, ob nur abends ein paar Stunden, nur 1x in der Woche ein paar Stunden oder am liebsten 24/7 suchten und nur zum Einkaufen rausgehen, wenn's sein muss, ist natürlich von verschiedenen sozialen Faktoren abhängig.


----------



## DasX2007 (15. Januar 2012)

Weil ich es kann.


----------



## Geige (15. Januar 2012)

Bin ein 25zig Jähriger BWL studierender jungfräulicher-Nerd, der weder Freunde 
noch Frauen kennt 

Ne mal ernsthaft ist ne relativ doofe Frage:
Ich spiele Spiele, weil ich das mache seitdem ich 10 bin und es mir immernoch Spaß
bereitet, den ollen Diablo zurück in die Hölle zu schicken. 
Zocken steht bei mir in der Freizeitgestaltung nicht in Konkurenz mit Freunden, oder Party.
Sondern mit Fernsehen oder lesen!


----------



## Gazeran (15. Januar 2012)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2012)

Weil es Spass macht und weil man Dinge tun kann, die man im echten Leben halt nicht möglich sind. Ausser du sagst mir wie ich im echten Leben Zombies metzeln kann.


----------



## Thjodrerir (15. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> "Warum spielt ihr Spiele?",
> "Was reizt euch daran Spiele zu spielen?"



Wieso spielst du Spiele? Aus dem selben Grund, wie jeder andere: *Spaß.*


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Früher hab ich gezockt, weil es Ablenkung vom Alltag war und weil ich in eine Welt eintauchen konnte, die ich in der Realität nicht haben kann.

Heute zocke ich viel weniger und wenn ich es tue, dann einfach weil es Spass macht und ein Zeitvertreib ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Früher hab ich gezockt, weil es Ablenkung vom Alltag war und weil ich in eine Welt eintauchen konnte, die ich in der Realität nicht haben kann.
> 
> Heute zocke ich viel weniger und wenn ich es tue, dann einfach weil es Spass macht und ein Zeitvertreib ist.



Das schließt sich doch nicht zwangsläufig aus, oder? Ich erkenne mich nämlich in beiden Aussagen wieder. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2012)

Weil es Spass macht.


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das schließt sich doch nicht zwangsläufig aus, oder? Ich erkenne mich nämlich in beiden Aussagen wieder. ^^



Nein das stimmt, aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich heute einfach aus etwas anderen Gründen zocke als früher, liegt aber daran, was ich sonst so tue und am Alter. ^^
Natürlich spreche ich da nicht für andere.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Januar 2012)

also die frage klingt für mich eher nach einem troll-thema als nach einer recherche...genauso gut kannst du fragen warum gucke ich fernsehen,oder warum lese ich ein buch...
was bezweckst du aus dieser fragestellung für deine recherche abzuleiten???man recherchiert ja eigentlich um ein vernünftiges ergebnis zu bekommen.das kann hier nie rauskommen,weil die frage viel zu unpräzise und zu oberflächlich ist...
ich mein,wie lautet dein ergebnis nach dieser umfrage?die leute spielen spiele weil sie spass haben wollen...aha,ja und?dafür brauchst du nicht ein thema zu eröffnen...das ist doch offensichtlich...


----------



## Kamsi (16. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, weil ich zu einem gewissen Thema recherchiere:
> "Warum spielt ihr Spiele?",
> ...



studiert mal was vernünftiges und lass eure doktor arbeiten über amoklaufende killerspieler nicht immer von der community beantworten


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Januar 2012)

- warum gibt es immer so quere unsinnige fragen?
- warum machen zig leute immer umfragen wegen studium, bla blub, über wow?
- warum ist es nachts kälter als draussen?
- warum ist die banane krum?
- warum muss heute montag sein?
- warum habe ich mir noch keine neue grafikkarte geholt?
- mein kaffee ist immer noch zu heiß

bis dann


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Spiele spielen ists wie mit dem Fernsehen, lesen, joggen, Bogenschiessen, Fahrrad fahren, irgendneanderesportartausüben, neue Kochrezepte ausprobieren, chatten, surfen und was es sonst noch alles gibt, das man in seiner Freizeit tun kann: es sind halt einfach Freizeitbeschäftigungen.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

ich spiele Spiele weil ich ein asozialer Nerd bin und keine Freunde habe (aussage meiner ex freundin)


----------



## Kamsi (16. Januar 2012)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> - warum gibt es immer so quere unsinnige fragen?
> - warum machen zig leute immer umfragen wegen studium, bla blub, über wow?
> 
> Weil es einfach ist ^^
> ...


----------



## Makalvian (16. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> "Warum spielt ihr Spiele?",



Es ist die perfekte Methode für mich um mich vom Tag zu entspannen, da 
- es ist interaktiver als Fernsehen 
- bietet mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit als ein Buch, obwohl ich viel Lese

Es ist halt einfach gesagt, lehne ich das normale Fernsehen ab, da es überschwemmt ist von Werbung und einfach ein großteil des Programms mich nicht interessiert.
Ich kann einfach mit Dschungelcamp oder Big Brother, DSDS nicht anfangen.

Ich lese wie o.g. relativ viel, meistens aber am We, da ich mich täglich 8 Stunden lang und mehr durch Richtlinien arbeiten muss.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Warum schaut man Fernsehen, warum hört man Musik, warum liest man Bücher, warum macht man Sport? 
Es gibt zwar durchaus unterschiedliche Motivationen aber letztendlich macht man es der Unterhaltung wegen.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Januar 2012)

Schon kurios, aber ich zocke weil es mir Spass macht.


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

Also ich find schon dass es Unterschiede gibt bei den Gründen warum man zockt. 
Jedenfalls wenn man ehrlich ist.  Und auf mich persönlich bezogen - weiß natürlich nicht wie es bei anderen aussieht.

In meiner frühen Jugend war ich aber der totale Nerd und in erster Linie gezockt, weil ich fast nix anderes gemacht hab bzw. keine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung hatte.

Heute einige Jahre später sehen die Beweggründe anders aus. Würde mich nicht mehr als Nerd bezeichnen weil ich mich mit vielen Themen nicht mehr so gut auskenne was Games betrifft und ich den größten Teil meiner Freizeit mit anderen Dingen verbringe. Das Zocken mache ich wirklich nur noch dann, wenn ich zuhause rumhänge und mir nix besseres einfällt. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele, weil ich damit aufgewachsen bin.

Beide Eltern waren berufstätig, auch am Wochenende. Und wenn ich nicht gerade Samstags bei meiner Oma auf dem Bauernhof geholfen habe, ein Tischtennisspiel hatte oder bei meinem besten Freund war, um mit diesem Nintendo, später Computer zu spielen, hockte ich eben viel zu Hause rum, spielte anfangs alleine mit meinen Legosteinen, später Gameboy, schaute Fernsehen oder spielte dann später Computerspiele.

Vor diesem Hintergrund kam dann irgendwann die Ernüchterung, das ich eigentlich nur NICHT Computer spielte bzw. ferngesehen habe, wenn ich wo geholfen habe, aufgeräumt habe ... Auf diese Auffassung muss man eben auch erstmal kommen.

Und heutzutage ist es eben so, das Computerspiele für mich Entspannung und Stressabbau sind.

Wenn ich zu Hause auftauche und nicht gerade einkaufen, spülen, essen kochen, Wäsche waschen oder schlafen muss, dann spiele ich eben. Das hat gar nichts groß mit einer Sucht zu tun, sondern ist eben pure Gewohnheit.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2012)

Gegenfrage: 

Warum exakt diese Fragestellung als ersten Beitrag im Forum?

Ich möchte das nur wissen, weil ist es aus persönlicher Motivation heraus, rein aus Neugier: Kein Problem, dann gibts sogar ne Antwort. 

Ist es eine versteckte Umfrage zu irgendwelchen Studien- oder anderen schulischen, vielleicht sogar wirtschaftlichen Zwecken, werde ich fuchsig.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, weil ich zu einem gewissen Thema recherchiere:
> "Warum spielt ihr Spiele?",
> "Was reizt euch daran Spiele zu spielen?"


Definier den Begriff Spiel, dann hast du schon so ziemlich die Antwort.


----------



## Jomak (16. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Warum exakt diese Fragestellung als ersten Beitrag im Forum?
> 
> ...



Nein es ist nichts dergleichen. Es dient nur mir selber .


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> Nein es ist nichts dergleichen. Es dient nur mir selber .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja es ist halt so. Was man gerne tut, macht einem Spass oder hat einen anderen Nutzen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> Nein es ist nichts dergleichen. Es dient nur mir selber .




na klar,jede andere antwort hätte mich jetzt auch überrascht...
die frage bleibt,wieso du dann geschrieben hast:ich recherchiere gerade...
also entweder interessiert es mich aus eigener motivation,oder ich recherchiere aus anderer motivation heraus...wie z.B.studien, oder schulischen,vlt sogar wirtschaftlichen zwecken))...


----------



## Littletall (16. Januar 2012)

Meine Antwort wirkt vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich:

Weil ich es schon immer gemacht habe.

Seit ich klar denken kann, hatte ich einen Controller in der Hand. Und es hat mir immer wieder Spaß gemacht. Über das Wieso und Warum hab ich mir nie große Gedanken gemacht.

Für mich ist das wohl eine Tätigkeit, die gehört für mich so dazu, wie für jemanden, der seit frühester Kindheit in den Sportverein geht oder so...


----------



## Tilbie (16. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Meine Antwort wirkt vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich:
> 
> Weil ich es schon immer gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genau so. Ich Spiele schon seit ich denken kann. Videospiele sind mein Hobby Nr. 1 und ich kann sie mir aus meinem Leben gar nicht mehr wegdenken.
Natürlich zocke ich nicht andauernd und ständig, darauf komplett zu verzichten möchte ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

Jomak schrieb:


> Nein es ist nichts dergleichen. Es dient nur mir selber .



Ok. ^^

Weil spielen einfach Spaß macht und mehr unterhält und vor allem generell auch fordert, als stupides Fernsehen. Weil es teilweise zum Abreagieren und "entstressen" gut ist. Weil es mich schon seit meiner frühsten Kindheit begleitet.  Weil es (seit ein paar Jahren) ein guter Weg ist, noch mit Leuten aus der alten Heimat und/oder sogar Familie Kontakt zu halten und was zu "unternehmen" ohne lange Anreisewege. Btw. wenn keine Lust zum Zocken vorhanden ist, geht es auch locker ohne. 

Achja, ich vermisse Lan-Parties... *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder eine LAN gemacht. Es gab leider keine neuen Spiele... gezockt wurde wie immer CS 1.6, Warcraft 3, Age of Empires 2 und Battlefield 2. Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem.


----------



## BenNevis (17. Januar 2012)

Weil die Spritkosten so enorm angestiegen sind  

*edit: lol - ganz die hochzeit vergessen zu benennen


----------



## Felix^^ (17. Januar 2012)

Weil ich sonst keinen anderen Lebensinhalt außer shicee habe.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Januar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Ich Spiele schon seit ich denken kann. Videospiele sind mein Hobby Nr. 1 und ich kann sie mir aus meinem Leben gar nicht mehr wegdenken.
> Natürlich zocke ich nicht andauernd und ständig, darauf komplett zu verzichten möchte ich allerdings nicht.



^this

Geht mir genauso


----------



## Minatrix (18. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok. ^^
> 
> Weil spielen einfach Spaß macht und mehr unterhält und vor allem generell auch fordert, als stupides Fernsehen. Weil es teilweise zum Abreagieren und "entstressen" gut ist. Weil es mich schon seit meiner frühsten Kindheit begleitet. Weil es (seit ein paar Jahren) ein guter Weg ist, noch mit Leuten aus der alten Heimat und/oder sogar Familie Kontakt zu halten und was zu "unternehmen" ohne lange Anreisewege. Btw. wenn keine Lust zum Zocken vorhanden ist, geht es auch locker ohne.
> 
> Achja, ich vermisse Lan-Parties... *g*




/this Ich stimme dem vorbehaltlos zu, das sind exakt und genau meine Beweggründe vor der Kiste zu sitzen 

Dazu kommt, ich bin Rollenspielerin in jeder hinsicht, P & P, Live und eben auch am Rechner, ich nutze Spiele jeglicher Art zum entstressen in dem ich das RL ausmache und mich nur noch darum Sorgen muss ob ich genug Manatränke, die richtigen Stims habe oder ob mich dieser oder erst der nächste Auftrag umbringen wird... 

LG Mina


----------



## shadow24 (18. Januar 2012)

das einzige interessante was man hier bei den antworten entdecken kann, ist,dass alle mit "spielen" sofort "zocken" verbinden...ich mein er hat nirgendwo geschrieben das es um pc-oder konsolenspiele geht...
er fragte warum wir spielen.damit können alle arten von spielen gemeint sein,wie brettspiele,gesellschaftsspiele,kartenspiele,oder irgendwelchen anderen spiele jedweder art.aber gleich die ersten antworten beziehen sich auf virtuelle games udn alle anderen stoßen ins gleiche horn...
klar ist das hier games-community-forum,aber letztendlich kann er auch alle andere arten von spielen gemeint haben und nicht nur pc-spiele...
naja,ich geh eh von einem troll aus,der den fred hier eröffnet hat...


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mich auf die Toilette setze und abschließe heißt das auch nicht das ich mein Geschäft verrichte - vielleicht sitze ich ja nur.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das einzige interessante was man hier bei den antworten entdecken kann, ist,dass alle mit "spielen" sofort "zocken" verbinden [..] klar ist das hier games-community-forum



Verknüpfungspunkte zitiert ^^. Die Frage ist sicher berechtigt und nur der TE kann es auflösen - ABER: Du kommst als User auf buffed.de, weil es um dein Hobby Computer-Spiele geht, nicht um Brett- oder Karten-Spiele (Auch wenn wir das auch schon als Themen hatten ^^), nicht um das Draußen spielen oder Musikinstrumente spielen. Also implizierst du so eine Frage logischerweise erstmal ausschließlich mit Computerspielen. Also sind die Antworten logischerweise auch vorrangig nur damit verbunden.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> weil es um dein Hobby Computer-Spiele geht, nicht um Brett- oder Karten-Spiele (Auch wenn wir das auch schon als Themen hatten




hehe,ich will jetzt keine haarspalterei beginnen,aber du hast meinen satz nur zur hälfte zitiert udn somit den sinn ein wenig verändert,denn ich gab ja zu das es hier im forum vorrangig um virtuelle spiele geht,aber,wie du es selbst auch in klammern zugegeben hast,auch um spiele im allgemeinen ging...von daher hätte er durchaus allgemeine spiele meinen können...
aber wie ich auch schon schrieb:der fred scheint trollfutter zu sein,von daher haben wir uns schon mehr als nötig darum bemüht....


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube du definierst "Spiele" einfach anders. Brettspiele und Gesellschaftsspiele sind für mich eben auch Brettspiele und Gesellschaftsspiele und nicht Spiele.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube du definierst "Spiele" einfach anders. Brettspiele und Gesellschaftsspiele sind für mich eben auch Brettspiele und Gesellschaftsspiele und nicht Spiele.




aber genau DAS mein ich damit...normal müsste man den begriff "spiele" ja erstmal neutral betrachten,auch wenn das hier das buffed-forum ist.da kann ich doch nicht gleich mit antworten kommen,wie:ich zocke pc-spiele seit ich klein bin,etc....
wenn der troll hier also fragt warum spielst du spiele,dann müsste ich erstmal auf den Grundbegriff spiele eingehen.udn warum ich überhaupt so einer freizeitbeschäftigung wie spielen(in jeglicher form) nachgehe

das ist das gleiche als wenn ich fragen würde:warum esst ihr gerne hamburger und ihr antwortet,das ihr seit frühester kindheit bei mcdonald esst.udn alle diskutieren anschliessend über mcdonald...klar hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun,aber klärt ja nicht grundsätzlich die frage warum ich gerne hamburger esse,sondern nur ein aspekt davon...


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

Spaß ist sicherlich ein Faktor aber ich glaube wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selbst bin, spiele ich nur um einfach für ein paar Stunden den Alltagsstress vergessen zu können.


----------



## Jomak (19. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber genau DAS mein ich damit...normal müsste man den begriff "spiele" ja erstmal neutral betrachten,auch wenn das hier das buffed-forum ist.da kann ich doch nicht gleich mit antworten kommen,wie:ich zocke pc-spiele seit ich klein bin,etc....
> wenn der troll hier also fragt warum spielst du spiele,dann müsste ich erstmal auf den Grundbegriff spiele eingehen.udn warum ich überhaupt so einer freizeitbeschäftigung wie spielen(in jeglicher form) nachgehe
> 
> das ist das gleiche als wenn ich fragen würde:warum esst ihr gerne hamburger und ihr antwortet,das ihr seit frühester kindheit bei mcdonald esst.udn alle diskutieren anschliessend über mcdonald...klar hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun,aber klärt ja nicht grundsätzlich die frage warum ich gerne hamburger esse,sondern nur ein aspekt davon...



Du hast vielleicht mit dem recht was das mit dem betrachten des Wortes/Begriffes "Spiele" angeht, aber
ich glaub nicht das es nötig ist das du mich einen Troll nennst

Und! Wenn du hier schon einen auf "Schlau" machst dann richtig, das Beispiel was du genannt hast war falsch...
Es wäre das gleiche als wenn ich Frage: "Warum esst ihr Burger?" und alle antworten, wir essen schon seit frühester Kindheit Hamburger
denn bei deinem Beispiel bist du darauf eingegangen wo man "es" macht und nicht welche Art und darüber (die Art) regst du dich nehmlich auf.
Also ich möcht jetzt hier auch nicht beleidigend bzw. weiter darauf eingehen, aber wenn du schon einen auf "Mr.Schlauberger" machst dann bitte richtig.

Außerdem nochmal "Danke!" für die ganzen Antworten.


----------

